# Helpful tip for removing the charge cable after car sleeps



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

If you're like me and you park on the left side of your garage and can only access the car from the rear.










You may have noticed that 2018.10.5 makes this a bit of a pain. With Walk Up Unlock no longer an option the car sleeps until you press a door handle (or use the app), so you're forced to do the limbo under the charge cable, open your driver door, and then go back to remove the cable (yes first world problems).

Anyway, here is a quick workaround for you.

Grab the trunk release and let go quickly. The car will now wake up (and the trunk probably won't open). Now move around and you'll notice the charge area is awake and be "T" is lit up. Simply grab the charger's handle, press the button, and release from your car.

Easy!


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh man, watching all those toys almost falling off over your car is scary!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Joaquin said:


> Oh man, watching all those toys almost falling off over your car is scary!


It's not as scary as it looks in the picture


----------

